# hi everybody!



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

haven't been around for a while, just not much to report.  all is well with both biocubes. added a few things recently...

friend brought me this coco worm


fish photo bomb!

video ^

moved things around a little with my last water change. plate coral is happier.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Chang Cindy (Sep 17, 2013)

Danes R Us said:


> haven't been around for a while, just not much to report.  all is well with both biocubes. added a few things recently...
> 
> friend brought me this coco worm
> 
> ...


*W*thumbsup thanx


----------

